# "trick Sinners Prayer"



## Blueridge Believer (Jan 7, 2008)

Tominthebox News Network - Religious Humor/Satire: "Trick" Sinner's Prayer "Saving" People by the Millions


----------



## etexas (Jan 7, 2008)

.....Not sure what to say.....except.......


----------



## turmeric (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm not sure it's a joke. Has anyone else seen the Evangi-Cube? It beggard description. You keep unfolding it to show new pictures to illustrate the message of salvation.


----------



## etexas (Jan 7, 2008)

turmeric said:


> I'm not sure it's a joke. Has anyone else seen the Evangi-Cube? It beggard description. You keep unfolding it to show new pictures to illustrate the message of salvation.


Lol, I actually have one! I DID NOT buy it, my accountant gave them out for Easter one year, I said "Thanks" and put it somewhere, have no idea where the thing is now.


----------



## turmeric (Jan 7, 2008)

Here it is!


----------

